# Lifelock



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, we have Lifelock now. Signed up for it a little over a month ago. Why? The hub's identity was stolen and someone was actually successfully opening CC's in his name. 

Many know he's ill and was in the hospital for weeks at a time last year. Recently they arrested someone that processed billing for the hospital he was last in. She was a contractor for one of those outside companies.

She sold hundreds of patient ID's that she had access to. And she got caught.

Yesterday Lifelock notified us that someone was attempting to get Sprint with hub's ID. Nope, not us. Can't even use Sprint where we live. Then I get a notice that someone was trying to do something with my ID. Turns out this person put my name down on the application but had none of my other personal ID correct. 

This is the second time our personal information has been compromised. Both times it involved a medical facility. For mine the medical records were hacked. This time it was someone looking to make a buck.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Good thing you got LifeLock. I would also routinely change my passwords.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Since I locked down the Experian et al for the 90 days, I don't think they could have succeeded in getting the phone. At least that's my assumption.

My important passwords are changed on a regular basis. I never use my phone for sites that require sensitive info or use wifi outside the home where I need to give personal info. 

I'm paranoid about this stuff. That's what makes this stink even more, even with all of the caution it's because of someone else that our info got out there.


----------



## squirrelhunter (Sep 6, 2016)

I had Lifelock for awhile but couldn't afford the premiums,luckily my ID hasn't been stolen yet,that I know of. I'm glad it's helping you out.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm here to tell you that even though companies are more responsive to fraud alerts it still takes a ton of time to rectify. And with so much time spent on hub's health it raises the stress level for me even higher.

So really, I didn't have a choice but to get Lifelock. They are doing the investigating about where this has happened. If it turns out to be the same state that the charges appeared in then it's confirmed it's the same person and one that his ID was sold to.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Has the thief been arrested and charged?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The one that sold the ID's is in jail. Now they're after those that bought the ID's. When I last talked to the investigator he hadn't located the hub's name yet but because of the state the charges appeared in was confident that his was part of the crime.


----------

